# Window follower



## Henke37 (Jan 20, 2021)

Henke37 submitted a new resource:

Window follower - Capture window movement



> A simple plugin that makes scene items move like the window that they are capturing.
> 
> Currently using black magic to peek at internals, will only work with an exact matching version of OBS!



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Henke37 (Jan 31, 2021)

Henke37 updated Window follower with a new update entry:

26.1.1 Ready



> After some actual testing, I now have a build that works on obs 26.1.1



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Dhruvinator (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi, can you make a version of Window Follower for macOS?


----------



## Henke37 (Feb 8, 2021)

That's a tall order, since I have never once developed for macOS and in fact, do not have any device to test on. I'd be happy to accept someone implementing macos support, but that's all I can do.


----------



## Dhruvinator (Feb 26, 2021)

Henke37 said:


> That's a tall order, since I have never once developed for macOS and in fact, do not have any device to test on. I'd be happy to accept someone implementing macos support, but that's all I can do.


I can try to help. I have not only a Mac but I also do have Xcode.


----------



## Henke37 (Feb 26, 2021)

I accept Pull Requests. Feel free to send me a DM on discord if you wonder what the code is doing.


----------



## Dhruvinator (Mar 1, 2021)

What's your discord?


----------



## Henke37 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just look for me on the obs discord server, I'm there the majority of the day.


----------



## Henke37 (Mar 2, 2021)

Henke37 updated Window follower with a new update entry:

Hiding the minimized



> This version allows hiding the scene item when the window is minimized.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SallyIV (Mar 19, 2022)

Is there a plan for this wonderful plug-in be updated for 27.2.3?


----------

